# GET OFF MY DOG video, non gsd



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I would share this video with you all since it made me laugh a bit.

How To Deal With A Crazed Racoon - Video


----------



## CamStone (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha, I would have done the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That isn't funny. It's scary. That raccoon could have been rabid. And dogs might have been vaccinated, but people generally are not. 

If the guy is leaving food out for his dog there, maybe he should make sure that by dusk the food is picked up. No reason to draw raccoons in. But raccoons are viscious wild animals and they do get rabies. We get a rabid **** or two out in the tri-county area usually every year. Raccoons and skunks seem to be the most common around our area.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't understand why after he threw it, went after it again. Get the dog to a vet and revaccinated and get himself taken care of too. Admittedly, raccoon flinging could be effective if ever necessary.


----------

